# Broken arrows



## Kman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 2007 Bowtech Guardian and in the last month have broken two arrows while shooting. My bow's specs are as follows:

30 inch draw
67 lb draw
Carbon Tech Whitetail 65/80 arrows
QAD Ultra rest

The bow shoots in the neighborhood of 270-280 fps.

I've shot thousands of arrows from this bow, the only change I made was replacing the Whisker Biscuit with the QAD last year. Both arrows broke in almost the same place, very close to the top of the fletchings.

Anyone heard of this happening before? I'm planning to take it to the local pro shop today, but any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. THanks.

Kevin


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Stop shooting groups.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Good move to take it to a shop...quick. I know guys who've driven graphite into their arms. Not an issue to second guess. First look at structure mechanics. Then think about how old your arrows are. I'm meticulous for nicks, scrapes, etc...and buy a new dozen every other year.

Let us know.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

kman, i had the same problem with my bemans the last time i shot; it was alittle colder and i hit the side of the block both times and when the arrow hit the ground the top of the shaft busted in about the same spot; so i have somewhat of an excuse on why my arrows are breaking due to my poor shooting; but i remeber shooting my old bow with bemans and judos at all kinds of stuff and they never broke...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have had a few Maxis hunters break on impact of the target.... Just Below the fletchings where there is a change in color on the arrow. Kinda sounds about the same...


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like defective arrows to me.I don't see how it could be the bow/rest.


----------

